# Anyone Training Dogs?



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Lot of threads going right now, but not much talk about actually training a dog. Is anybody out there training?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the setups we ran on Saturday. The line to the fall is marked so the other end of the arc is the gunner. Also trained yesterday and did 4 setups. 3 on land and 1 on water.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Trained all wkd., right now waiting for Lowes to deliver sliding glass doors here and stirring up all the GDG I can here and on Facebook.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hunting is what one trains for, so no more weekend preseason/training, for us. It's time to play the real game  Dogs are so tired right now they'll get 3-4 days of recovery then back into the game, Time to build up the endurance for quail/pheasant and chukar. Might swing by a test in a couple of weeks, to socialize on the way home, it's always fun to show up with bald-faced battle beaten dogs, some of the looks you get are priceless.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Im working on training a 5 mo and a 5yr lab. We train through the week and weekends


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> Is anybody out there training?


Training season is over.......for Taffey, Kooly, Daisy and Gunny. The next 4-5 months will be hunting (ducks/geese), exercise (maintenance) or rest (not your turn).


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

My normal training grounds were filled with dove hunters. It was also over 100 so we did back yard work and obedience instead.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

We do Yard work every morning.

Try and work in marks on cooler mornings. Marks I have to throw by myself during the week. Have the opportunity to join in on a well respected training group on saturdays. They have helped me ten fold..
We are at FTP right now. I really like this Flinch dog.

Working at concentrating on being the tortise in the tortise and the Hare fable.

Gooser


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just left Jerry's place did a diversion Thanks for letting me train with your group. Wonderfull time and great dog work. I did learn some things about training a FT dog. Thanks again.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't train. I print off RTF threads and leave them with my dog out on the patio. I'm not sure if she reads them, but it seems to have a positive effect on her performance. If she has a bad trial, I print puppy ads off of RTF and leave those on the patio just to let her know she can be replaced.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Larry Thompson1 said:


> Just left Jerry's place did a diversion Thanks for letting me train with your group. Wonderfull time and great dog work. I did learn some things about training a FT dog. Thanks again.


Enjoyed having you with us Larry. Now that you know where we are, come see us when you're down this way.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Just got home from throwing birds for about 9 other dogs including some live flyer action,then my turn to run. Flyer up the middle with a fake flyer station on the right and an tight angle back from holding blind on the left down the tree line .Pick up all 3 then run blind in between long flyer and back side of fake station,Blew my doggies mind on the blind but got it done with perseverance and found a few holes to work on .She is more the wide open kind compared to technical set ups. 90 degrees at noon . Now time for my real job the rest of the day of finishing reports.

Shot my limit of mallards to day also


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I laughed Chad...I saw your diagrams and thought....dang, that was the setup we ran on Saturady, then I saw it was you who posted it and it all made sense!  I took some pixs from the line for all of those setups as well. I like to then download them at home and make notes so I know how we did or didn't do.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

I finished up with a dog last week, and then sold a started dog Monday. Two new pups were dropped off at the house last night. Man, going from started and finished to two dogs who don't know what "sit" means is a bummer... but here we go!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Darin Westphal said:


> I laughed Chad...I saw your diagrams and thought....dang, that was the setup we ran on Saturady, then I saw it was you who posted it and it all made sense!  I took some pixs from the line for all of those setups as well. I like to then download them at home and make notes so I know how we did or didn't do.


Yeah Darin, I like to show the setup with aerial photos and make notes on the setup and then in my training notebook write down how Preacher did both positive and negative.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

captainjack said:


> Lot of threads going right now, but not much talk about actually training a dog. Is anybody out there training?


I ask my Pro for advice when it comes to training questions, not the RTF community...


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I have spent the summer working on improving line manners. Annie is solid and Rose is now moving backwards instead of creeping. Mostly been training instead of posting. Due to time constraints, I had to hand them off to run the Master National and now should have plenty of time to catch back up on my post count.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep training 4 now. All at different stages but its hunting season now and as soon as the hunt test is over this weekend, hunting will take priority. But we had a fun opener.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

FOM said:


> I ask my Pro for advice when it comes to training questions, not the RTF community...


Question is anybody out there training?? Not asking for advice??/

Captain Jack Yes I am still training alone until the snow flies. Working on blinds and single marks w/ send backs. Working on marking so the dog has to run completely across the field and the mark is actually in the rough at the far edge of the field. Lots of trees in the background which gives a bit of confusion to the dog as to where the mark actually landed. Trying to do blinds and increase the distance. Starting with keeping the initial line straight and then working on our angle casting. [URL="http://







[/URL]
This is an awful picture because of the snow (grim reminder of what is to come soon) but it shows what we are doing and train for. There is a small row of trees in front of the edge of the field and occasionally Tar feels he should run to there instead of to the very back of the field across a path to the edge. I will have to get a summer picture!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Question is anybody out there training?? Not asking for advice??


I interpreted his post as no one is asking questions about training...hence no threads about training....but by all means excuse me for assuming anything...and so as not to be accused of not properly reply to the OP's question - yes I'm training with my Pro when I can plus training a new puppy.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> I don't train. I print off RTF threads and leave them with my dog out on the patio. I'm not sure if she reads them, but it seems to have a positive effect on her performance. If she has a bad trial, I print puppy ads off of RTF and leave those on the patio just to let her know she can be replaced.


LOL--best answer today. 

PS--Your avatar is creepy.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Extreme novice at the hunt training game. I'm working with my first dog, a 3-year old Golden who was born knowing more about hunting birds than I've learned yet. Sometimes I think I'm confusing my girl more than training her, but we are making progress. I got a lesson in "Baseball" this weekend, so that's what we are focused on this week. 

I took her to the training grounds this weekend and threw water marks. Our huge accomplishment for the week was that she held steady while I walked away, threw a set of double marks from several feet away, and walked back to send her. She's steady on land, but she's so crazy about retrieving in water, she has trouble containing her enthusiasm.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> I ask my Pro for advice when it comes to training questions, not the RTF community...


There are some nuggets to be had still. 

Sometimes they are rare, sometimes plentiful. But they are out there and will continue to pop up.


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> I don't train. I print off RTF threads and leave them with my dog out on the patio. I'm not sure if she reads them, but it seems to have a positive effect on her performance. If she has a bad trial, I print puppy ads off of RTF and leave those on the patio just to let her know she can be replaced.


That is an awesome idea...wish I would have thought of that...hey, I will put one some Lardy videos and plant his kennel in front of the TV and play them for him all day over and over, would that work??


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> There are some nuggets to be had still.
> 
> Sometimes they are rare, sometimes plentiful. But they are out there and will continue to pop up.


I don't argue that one bit...but sometimes wading through the coal to find the diamond irritates my allergies and I find it futile and nonproductive, not to mention I end up covered in coal dust. I'm much better at the GDG department.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

No, not since last test in late may. Still in the mid 100's until next Saturday, 80's in the morning, huge cracks in the ground, afraid BB or trucks will start a grass fire, ponds are grungy. The last two summers sucked. I see why Angie gets out of here in the summer.


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2010)

Still training for our first masters test this month. Also getting a 6 month old blm to start training this month


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope, not much. Since getting back from our summer trip we have no pro, no land, no water and no group! I still do something everyday with the youngest, but sometimes it is simply a long walk on lead or a mountain hike with the whole pack. I don't believe in drilling him everyday on TT and he is making nice progress even if we are going slow. Because of the older dog's oral surgery tomorrow, I can't afford the last derby I was going to run before Chief ages out in December. So we are done for the winter and hope for another great trip next summer. Thank God I enjoy the process, because for us it is always going to be slow!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

About 6 days a week.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

The DNC has turned my 10 minute commute to over an hour each way, so before or after work is shot this week.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I'm friggin training for a MH test this weekend. I say friggin because early goose season has started and I don't want to veer off course with the hunting.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm on the back end of Force Fetch and doing "Fetch"...from two piles (about 6 feet away) in the morning.
HERE is pretty much my Flow Chart at the moment.
-Pup is not wanting to SIT out in front of me though. When I say 'fetch' he goes, scoops it up fast but then bolts to heel. I have to really work to get his butt moved around so that he's facing me. He'd much rather face the pile too.

I also Forced him on Doves and Pigeons this weekend. Went good and I'll be forcing him on Ducks soon.
Man force fetch is/was so exhausting...I was really trying hard at being patient knowing that if I jipped him it'll cost me in the long run. Still tiring nonetheless...


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

FOM said:


> I ask my Pro for advice when it comes to training questions, not the RTF community...


I was just thinking it's called Retriever Training Forum but haven't read many posts about training of late. I like to read threads on different training setups etc. Don't care much for the Name my Pup and similar stuff.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> The DNC has turned my 10 minute commute to over an hour each way, so before or after work is shot this week.


That's nothing compared to what they're trying to do to you.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Larry Thompson1 said:


> Just left Jerry's place did a diversion Thanks for letting me train with your group. Wonderfull time and great dog work. I did learn some things about training a FT dog. Thanks again.


See you next time Larry.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

David McLendon said:


> See you next time Larry.


Thanks David. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Trained Friday thru Monday this week. Leaving Friday for Michigan for Pre-National training. So to answer your question, yep, we are training!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, Sundays for sure (no hunting in Pa on Sundays) and once or 2x during the week. I need too before the water gets too cold and Im stuck. Plenty of vac time to hunt later when its goooooooooooooood!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Erik Nilsson said:


> Yes, Sundays for sure (*no hunting in Pa on Sundays*) and once or 2x during the week. I need too before the water gets too cold and Im stuck. Plenty of vac time to hunt later when its goooooooooooooood!


What ? am I understanding this right that there is no hunting on sundays legally?? Please tell me I miss understood and you choose not to hunt on sundays.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Havnt been much, been to busy. Hopefully a good sign with the economey. Hunted one dog Saturday and it broke on both birds. It Woke him up during his knaps with the gun fire.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

I went out training this morning with Peyton... Trying to get her ready for a Double-Header Hunt test in a few weeks, now that the puppies are gone. 

We are still on JH, so I did some marks with the dummy launcher, a few 40-50 yard blinds and then some water doubles to cool off. It kind of sucks having Mon-Tues-Wed off when everyone is at work. Hopefully I will get to train with a local pro a few times before the test. I need to get her back on some real ducks, not just bumpers. 

I did a little bit of obedience and toy retrieving in the hallway with Bindi, the new 8 weeks old pup we kept. She is already super excited about fetching, so hopefully she turns out to be a fanatic like her mother.

Mark


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

claimsadj said:


> About 6 days a week.


I'm assuming that last Thursday fell on the "about" day since you no-called/no-showed?


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Every day. 3 in FF 2 just OB and two training for master.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Shawn White said:


> What ? am I understanding this right that there is no hunting on sundays legally?? Please tell me I miss understood and you choose not to hunt on sundays.


Foxes,crows,yotes can be hunted on sundays.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

training dogs you get hot this time of year. talking on the phone or typing on the computer about training dogs, you don't get so hot.

i only wish the time i have spent this summer was more positively correlated to the dog work coming out of my boxes right now. 

this tale will sound odd to all wanting to know "if my pup is ready to hunt yet?" last friday i was loading up to go on an annual opening day dove hunt with my oldest group of duck huntin buds in west tennessee. it is a hunt, social event and episode of "diners drive-ins and dives" all wrapped up into one long weekend.

after packing, i took my wife's bag out the front door and she asked, "what are we driving?" i told her we were driving her car and we wouldn't be taking any of the dogs. she looked at me as if to say, "are you feeling o.k.?" so i didn't pack dog food, bowls, water containers, whistles, leads collars, blah, blah, blah, on and on. i never had to air, feed, air, feed, look for shade or not stop because it was too hot....nothing to worry about but us, our friends and what wine would be good with the next meal! i am shooting birds in front of my buddies young dogs. shooting so the pups will see and retrieve while the buds handle their dogs. not training during a hunt was a very liberating change!

this saturday will be different, i am breaking out a pack of 13 to 18 month young hopefuls i have been training. they will get five birds each! but last weekend for the first time in a while it was nice to "travel light".


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> I don't train. I print off RTF threads and leave them with my dog out on the patio. I'm not sure if she reads them, but it seems to have a positive effect on her performance. If she has a bad trial, I print puppy ads off of RTF and leave those on the patio just to let her know she can be replaced.


Hahahahaha Best post In a long while !!!!


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> I don't train. I print off RTF threads and leave them with my dog out on the patio. I'm not sure if she reads them, but it seems to have a positive effect on her performance. If she has a bad trial, I print puppy ads off of RTF and leave those on the patio just to let her know she can be replaced.


Does it count if he eats the reading?? If so then my dog is the smartest dog alive, cause he ate the first training book i ever bought.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Shawn White said:


> What ? am I understanding this right that there is no hunting on sundays legally?? Please tell me I miss understood and you choose not to hunt on sundays.


No hunting on Sundays here in Maryland, except for limited Sundays for deer. Don't think there is hunting on Sundays in Delaware either.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

That absolutely blows my mind !!!!! I can not believe this ,if you are ever out on a sunday feel free to swing by Missouri for a hunt 

I just cant believe it. What do ya'll do on sundays ???

I guess you got football lol.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

This board is about training?

/paul


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Go to Ohio or NY to hunt on Sundays or just scout for Monday in Pa and train


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> This board is about training?
> 
> /paul


Was about training.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

captainjack said:


> Was about training.


How about giving us a topic?
what would you like to know?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> How about giving us a topic?
> *what would you like to know?*


Why there are no threads about retriever training on the Retriever Training Forum...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

captainjack said:


> Why there are no threads about retriever training on the Retriever Training Forum...


my settings have 40 threads per page.
I just now counted 7 dog traing type threads on my front page of 40.
so I say, check your settings then start helpin' folk out.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Yes, training at least 5 days per week. Just brought my almost 6 y.o. HRCH out of a 3 year vacation. Ran 4 finished tests in the last 3 weeks lucked up and passed all 4. Will be running 6 more in the next 4 weeks in our quest for 500 points.

Running lots of marks and tightening up blinds.

Working on obedience with my son's 5 month old puppy (son was doing a great job but is now busy playing high school football so I'm the default trainer on weekdays).


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

training a little mostly milking the bumper boys.............


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> I don't train. I print off RTF threads and leave them with my dog out on the patio. I'm not sure if she reads them, but it seems to have a positive effect on her performance. If she has a bad trial, I print puppy ads off of RTF and leave those on the patio just to let her know she can be replaced.


LOL. You made a funny???? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> What ? am I understanding this right that there is no hunting on sundays legally?? Please tell me I miss understood and you choose not to hunt on sundays.


I have never lived in a state where it is legal to hunt on Sundays. Only place I have ever hunted on Sunday is IL.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

captainjack said:


> Was about training.



Glen,

Your join date is 2009. Were you regularly watching RTF at all prior? Some of us clowns have been hanging around here since 1998. This board has had a regular cyclical flow of content and subject matter. 

There is a constant evolution of all of us as trainers and as people. Those of us who were once newbies seeking any good tips we could get, are now running all age and mostly talking training with the pros. The new folks who surfed in, with their first dogs are here ready to soak up what they can. The folks who cranked off a title or two are ready to try to pay it forward and offer up their experiences.

And some folks are coming here to post *GDG*. 

Dr. Ed, Uncle Bill and a few others came up with the GDG concept before the join date of 2009. 

What you're experiencing is not new. Feel free to skip over the subjects that don't interest you, and enjoy the ones of interest.

Here's to a safe Fall Season....

Chris


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> I have never lived in a state where it is legal to hunt on Sundays. Only place I have ever hunted on Sunday is IL.


I must have led a sheltered life, I have not hunted in that many states but hunting on Sunday in those states is the norm. I find it shocking that hunting is not allowed any day, we got rid of the Blue Laws in Texas years ago and even when they were in force you could still hunt. In those states that do not allow Sunday hunting is the law religious based, as in no hunting on the Sabbath?:shock:


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> In those states that do not allow Sunday hunting is the law religious based, as in no hunting on the Sabbath?:shock:



Well the Sabbath is the Jewish Holy day and it's on Saturday.

Sunday is the Christian Worship day. Being as the country was founded on those Christian Principals and falling in line with other similar laws like the banning of selling Alcohol on Sundays, I'm compelled to answer your question with a resounding Yes!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Gunner's Dad said:


> Does it count if he eats the reading??


Of Course it counts, a literary person always wants to ensure they digest what their reading, best way to absorbs knowledge


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Glen,
> 
> Your join date is 2009. Were you regularly watching RTF at all prior? Some of us clowns have been hanging around here since 1998. This board has had a regular cyclical flow of content and subject matter.
> 
> ...


My goal was to spur training discussion. You know, help get through this non training talk cycle a little quicker.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Dustin D said:


> Well the Sabbath is the Jewish Holy day and it's on Saturday.


Actually the Sabbath is defined as a day of worship and rest, that day varies, for Christians it is Sunday. Also there are many states where alcohol can be purchased on Sunday. Laws that make hunting illegal on Sunday are a bit archaic don't you think!


----------



## WAPPS12H (Mar 27, 2012)

for the experienced posters who are bored right now, a FAQ or troubleshooting thread for the new people would be nice? ah thought it was worth a shot . .


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I trained on saturday with my pro, 2 difficult doubles (they're just doubles) one real [email protected] of a waterblind, trained Sunday morning, singles and land blinds, trained on tuesday evening, water blinds and water marks. Going home to make my wife dinner tonight so I can train on thursday, saturday and sunday.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Dustin D said:


> Well the Sabbath is the Jewish Holy day and it's on Saturday.
> 
> Sunday is the Christian Worship day. Being as the country was founded on those Christian Principals and falling in line with other similar laws like the banning of selling Alcohol on Sundays, I'm compelled to answer your question with a resounding Yes!


Can you please guide me to the part of the US Constitution that sets Christianity as the official religion of this country? Christian principals may set the moral tone but have nothing to do with the laws.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

EdA said:


> Actually the Sabbath is defined as a day of worship and rest, that day varies, for Christians it is Sunday. Also there are many states where alcohol can be purchased on Sunday. Laws that make hunting illegal on Sunday are a bit archaic don't you think!


**GDG*
*
Well not to play semantics here but the ‘Sabbath’(As was created and observed) has always been recorded as being on the last day of the week from evening to evening which would make it Saturday, not Sunday.

After Christ however many Churches(most notably the Galatians) started gathering together the day after the Sabbath (Sunday) to honor Christ resurrection. This is fitting being that the Sabbath was an Old Testament Tradition and (LAW) which was done away with for Christians by Christ Death. Hence the following of Christians gathering together on Sunday from then on out. *1 Corinthians 16:1-2
*
Now if you want to call Sunday the ‘Sabbath’ go right ahead b/c Christians are no longer under the law, but under grace so you are free to set whatever day of the week you want as your day of worship. However the Sabbath was a day of Rest for all non-essentials of life as well as many other detailed things that had to be adhered to. No cooking, No gathering, No Traveling, along with a host of other observances. Again, dealing with the LAW which has no bearing on Christians.

In all seriousness, I don’t see why Christians would observe the Sabbath. It’s kind of like Christians making a burnt offering or sacrificing an animal. These things are no longer required are needed since Christ Death on the Cross and many argue that in doing so you actually deny the work of the cross altogether.

Now as far as hunting on Sundays, I think that Christians might find themselves in a battle with if they are hunting every Sunday instead of gathering with their fellow believers in Church. That’d be their own choice of course.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

2tall said:


> Can you please guide me to the part of the US Constitution that sets Christianity as the official religion of this country? Christian principals may set the moral tone but have nothing to do with the laws.


 They set the moral tone, but have nothing to do with laws?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

2tall said:


> Can you please guide me to the part of the US Constitution that sets Christianity as the official religion of this country? Christian principals may set the moral tone but have nothing to do with the laws.


If you think Christian principals have nothing to do with laws in the U.S., then you are delusional. Just because the U.S. does not establish an official religion, doesn't mean that the people who make law didn't do so based on Christian principals. Laws are man-made.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

And the 2nd principal of GDG proves itself once again


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Rick_C said:


> And the 2nd principal of GDG proves itself once again


I almost didn't respond, but figured what better topic to go GDG than this one LOL!


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Lonster said:


> Yes, training at least 5 days per week. Just brought my almost 6 y.o. HRCH out of a 3 year vacation. Ran 4 finished tests in the last 3 weeks lucked up and passed all 4. Will be running 6 more in the next 4 weeks in our quest for 500 points.
> 
> Running lots of marks and tightening up blinds.
> 
> Working on obedience with my son's 5 month old puppy (son was doing a great job but is now busy playing high school football so I'm the default trainer on weekdays).


5 days a week!!! My phone must be broken again.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John Montenieri said:


> I trained on saturday with my pro, *2 difficult doubles (they're just doubles) one real [email protected] of a waterblind*, trained Sunday morning, singles and land blinds, trained on tuesday evening, water blinds and water marks. Going home to make my wife dinner tonight so I can train on thursday, saturday and sunday.


Hmmmm, only a double you say? hahahahaha 

From the penthouse to the outhouse, but at least I was there for a little bit, right?


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

FOM said:


> Hmmmm, only a double you say? hahahahaha
> 
> From the penthouse to the outhouse, but at least I was there for a little bit, right?


I've been residing in the bowels more often than not. We need to kick it up a notch and show folks at RMRC we mean business. (At least I'll have a coffee before I run)


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

John Montenieri said:


> I've been residing in the bowels more often than not. We need to kick it up a notch and show folks at RMRC we mean business. (At least I'll have a coffee before I run)


Coffee you buying at Starbucks that morning? Try and try again we do, never know what may happen, even with the little girl in the Derby, help...............Oh boy do I know about the penthouse to outhouse, happens quite quickly you know.


----------

